# [Collection]Scandinavian #2 - Bergström,Ekmanner,Nørby,Scorupco,Bonnevie,Mynster ,Endre,Hemse,Richter,Sommerfeld,Dyrholm [129 vids]



## Ruffah (26 Jan. 2013)

*Kirsten Norholt @ Ulf Og Claus Show (DK 1977)*



 





 



Title: Kirsten_Norholt_-_Ulf_Og_Claus_Show-1977-RUFFAH.avi - 12.6 MiB
Time: 35s 466ms
Res.: 720 x 544 - 30.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 838 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Kirsten_Norholt_-_Ulf_Og_Cl…avi (12,60 MB) - uploaded.to


*Abelone Lilholt & Nadia Kløvedal Reich @ Take It Easy (DK1986)*



 





 





 



Title: Abelone_Lilholt_-_Take_It_Easy-(DK1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 10s
Res.: 720 x 404 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 434 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
Abelone_Lilholt_-_Take_It_E…avi (30,47 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 




Title: Nadia_Kloevedal_Reich_-_Take_It_Easy-(DK1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 49.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 53s
Res.: 720 x 404 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 452 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Nadia_Kloevedal_Reich_-_Tak…avi (49,42 MB) - uploaded.to


*Ann-Mari Max Hansen @ Hjerter er Trumf (DK 1976)*




 





 







Title: Ann-Mari_Max_Hansen_-_Hjerter_Er_Trumf-(DK1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 76.4 MiB
Time: 3mn 26s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 901 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ann-Mari_Max_Hansen_-_Hjert…avi (76,43 MB) - uploaded.to

*Andrine Sæther @ Budbringeren (NO 1997)*



 





 







Title: Andrine_Saether_-_Budbringeren-(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 37.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 43s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 246 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Andrine_Saether_-_Budbringe…avi (37,73 MB) - uploaded.to



*Hanne Løye & Tone Schwarzott @ 3 (NO 1971)*



 





 







Title: Hanne_Loeye_-_3-(NO1971)-RUFFAH.avi - 69.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 8s
Res.: 720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.500
Video: XviD - 2 959 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Hanne_Loeye_-_3-(NO1971)-RU…avi (69,74 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Hanne_Loeye_Tone_Schwarzott_-_3-(NO1971)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 50s
Res.: 720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.500
Video: XviD - 2 955 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Hanne_Loeye_Tone_Schwarzott…avi (40,81 MB) - uploaded.to


*Helena Bergström @ Angel (SWE 2008)*



 





 



Title: Helena_Bergstroem_-_Angel-(SWE2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 25s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 018 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 122 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Helena_Bergstroem_-_Angel-(…avi (21,95 MB) - uploaded.to


*Helena Bergström @ Sista Dansen (SWE 1993)*



 





 







Title: Helena_Bergstroem_-_Sista_Dansen-(SWE1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 25s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 915 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Helena_Bergstroem_-_Sista_D…avi (31,88 MB) - uploaded.to


*Maria Bonnevie @ Engelen 1080p (NO 2009)*



 





 



Title: Maria_Bonnevie_-_Engelen_1080p-(NO2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 52.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 17s
Res.: 1920 x 1038 - 23.949 fps
Aspect: 1.850
Video: XviD - 3 010 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Bonnevie_-_Engelen_10…avi (52,58 MB) - uploaded.to


*Andrea Vagn Jensen & Jytte Kvinesdal @ Strisser På Samsø (DK 1997)*



 





 




Title: Andrea_Vagn_Jensen_-_Strisser_Paa_Samsoe-EP2-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.7 MiB
Time: 1mn 32s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 953 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Andrea_Vagn_Jensen_-_Striss…avi (34,67 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 







Title: Andrea_Vagn_Jensen_-_Strisser_Paa_Samsoe-EP3-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 27.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 15s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 848 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
Andrea_Vagn_Jensen_-_Striss…avi (27,61 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 




Title: Jytte_Kvinesdal_-_Strisser_Paa_Samsoe-EP3-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 16.1 MiB
Time: 43s 440ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 906 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jytte_Kvinesdal_-_Strisser_…avi (16,10 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Unknown_-_Strisser_Paa_Samsoe-EP8-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi.avi - 10.5 MiB
Time: 29s 800ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 764 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Unknown_-_Strisser_Paa_Sams…avi (10,54 MB) - uploaded.to


*Agneta Ekmanner @ Puss Och Kram (SWE 1967)*




 





 





 




Title: Agneta_Ekmanner_-_Puss_Och_Kram-(SWE1967)-RUFFAH.avi - 101 MiB
Time: 4mn 16s
Res.: 720 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 979 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 320 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Agneta_Ekmanner_-_Puss_Och_…avi (101,35 MB) - uploaded.to

*Anna Godenius & Jannik Bonnevie @ Ärliga Blå Ögon (SWE1977)*



 





 



Title: Anna_Godenius_-_Arliga_Bla_Ogon-EP1-(SWE1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 38.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 41s
Res.: 720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 926 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Godenius_-_Arliga_Bla_…avi (38,02 MB) - uploaded.to



 



Title: Anna_Godenius_-_Arliga_Bla_Ogon-EP3-(SWE1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 39.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 46s
Res.: 720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 920 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Godenius_-_Arliga_Bla_…avi (39,76 MB) - uploaded.to




 





 



Title: Jannik_Bonnevie_-_Arliga_Bla_Ogon-EP6-(SWE1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.6 MiB
Time: 51s 720ms
Res.: 720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 808 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jannik_Bonnevie_-_Arliga_Bl…avi (18,57 MB) - uploaded.to


*Anne Marie Helger & Helle Ryslinge @ Koks I Kulissen (DK1983)*



 





 




Title: Anne_Marie_Helger_Helle_Ryslinge_-_Koks_I_Kulissen-(DK1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 48s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 3 156 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anne_Marie_Helger_Helle_Rys…avi (43,39 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 



Title: Anne_Marie_Helger_-_Koks_I_Kulissen-(DK1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 33s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 1 881 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anne_Marie_Helger_-_Koks_I_…avi (23,11 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Helle_Ryslinge_-_Koks_I_Kulissen-(DK1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 18s
Res.: 720 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 1 410 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Helle_Ryslinge_-_Koks_I_Kul…avi (26,60 MB) - uploaded.to


*Ditte Gråbøl & Lotte Andersen @ Dybt Vand (DK 1999)[/v]



 





 



Title: Ditte_Graaboel_-_Dybt_Vand-(DK1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.89 MiB
Time: 41s 80ms
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 439 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Ditte_Graaboel_-_Dybt_Vand-…avi (7,89 MB) - uploaded.to



 








Title: Lotte_Andersen_-_Dybt_Vand-1999-RUFFAH.avi - 4.59 MiB
Time: 17s 120ms
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 073 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lotte_Andersen_-_Dybt_Vand-…avi (4,59 MB) - uploaded.to

Bibi Anderson @ Syskonbadd 1782 (SWE 1966)



 





 



Title: Bibi_Anderson_-_Syskonbadd_1782-(SWE1966)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 57s
Res.: 640 x 390 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.641
Video: XviD - 1 666 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 64.0 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Bibi_Anderson_-_Syskonbadd_…avi (24,37 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Birgitte_Halling-Koch_-_Ansigterne-EP1-(DK1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.8 MiB
Time: 58s 920ms
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 858 Kbps
Audio: AAC - 96.0 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Birgitte_Halling-Koch_-_Ans…avi (20,82 MB) - uploaded.to

Birgitte Ohsten Rasmussen @ Huller I Suppen (DK1988)



 





 





 



Title: Birgitte_Ohsten_Rasmussen_-_Huller_I_Suppen-VHS-(DK1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 27.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 28s
Res.: 720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.500
Video: XviD - 2 462 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Birgitte_Ohsten_Rasmussen_-…avi (27,79 MB) - uploaded.to

Camilla Frey & Unknowns @ Hjelp Vi Er Russ (NO2011)



 





 





 





 



Title: Camilla_Frey_-_Hjelp_Vi_Er_Russ-(NO2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 20s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 244 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 140 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Camilla_Frey_-_Hjelp_Vi_Er_…avi (23,00 MB) - uploaded.to

Cecilie Walton @ Den Enfaldige Mördaren (SWE1982)



 





 





 





 



Title: Cecilie_Walton_-_Den_Enfaldige_Mordaren-(SWE1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 25s
Res.: 688 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 819 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Cecilie_Walton_-_Den_Enfald…avi (30,94 MB) - uploaded.to

Christina Brynhildsen @ Fuck Up - 720p (NO2012)



 





 



Title: Christina_Brynhildsen_-_Fuck_Up-720p-(NO2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.2 MiB
Time: 35s 320ms
Res.: 1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 923 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Christina_Brynhildsen_-_Fuc…avi (13,17 MB) - uploaded.to

Ingvild Lien Sunde & Elise Dingstad @ 5 Løgner (NO2007)



 





 



Title: Ingvild_Lien_Sunde_-_5_Loegner-(NO2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.4 MiB
Time: 57s 120ms
Res.: 624 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 535 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Ingvild_Lien_Sunde_-_5_Loeg…avi (11,40 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Elise_Dingstad_-_5_Loegner-(NO2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.09 MiB
Time: 33s 320ms
Res.: 624 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 141 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Elise_Dingstad_-_5_Loegner-…avi (5,09 MB) - uploaded.to

Elisabeth Helander @ Du Levande (SWE2007)



 



Title: Elisabeth_Helander_-_Du_Levande-(SWE2007)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 59s
Res.: 624 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.696
Video: XviD - 1 520 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 138 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Elisabeth_Helander_-_Du_Lev…avi (23,89 MB) - uploaded.to

Eva Remaeus @ Mannen På Taket (SWE1976)



 





 




Title: Eva_Remaeus_-_Mannen_Pa_Taket-(SWE1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.38 MiB
Time: 27s 960ms
Res.: 664 x 392 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.694
Video: XviD - 2 608 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Eva_Remaeus_-_Mannen_Pa_Tak…avi (9,38 MB) - uploaded.to


Ewa Carlsson @ Etter Rubicon (NO1987)



 





 



Title: Ewa_Carlsson_-_Etter_Rubicon-(NO1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 39.0 MiB
Time: 43s 720ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 865 Kbps
Audio: Microsoft - 4 608 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ewa_Carlsson_-_Etter_Rubico…avi (39,01 MB) - uploaded.to


Ghita Nørby @ Den Korte Sommer (DK1976)



 





 



Title: Ghita_Noerby_-_Den_Korte_Sommer-(DK1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.4 MiB
Time: 1mn 19s
Res.: 704 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.692
Video: XviD - 1 846 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ghita_Noerby_-_Den_Korte_So…avi (19,44 MB) - uploaded.to


Gunnel Fred @ Jack (SWE1976)



 





 



Title: Gunnel_Fred_-_Jack-(SWE1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.0 MiB
Time: 54s 480ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 770 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Gunnel_Fred_-_Jack-(SWE1976…avi (20,97 MB) - uploaded.to

Karina Skands & Harriet Anderson @ Himmel Og Helvede (DK 1988)



 





 



Title: Karina_Skands_-_Himmel_Og_Helvede-VHS-(DK1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 3s
Res.: 640 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.538
Video: XviD - 2 562 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Karina_Skands_-_Himmel_Og_H…avi (40,73 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Harriet_Andersson_-_Himmel_Og_Helvede-VHS-(DK1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.7 MiB
Time: 1mn 19s
Res.: 640 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.538
Video: XviD - 2 601 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Harriet_Andersson_-_Himmel_…avi (26,67 MB) - uploaded.to

Ida Thorkildsen Valvik @ Drømmefangeren (NO2005)



 





 




Title: Ida_Thorkildsen_Valvik_-_Droemmefangeren-EP1-(NO2005)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.9 MiB
Time: 39s 320ms
Res.: 720 x 404 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 762 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ida_Thorkildsen_Valvik_-_Dr…avi (13,90 MB) - uploaded.to


Inday Ba @ Klassfesten (SWE2002)



 





 



Title: Inday_Ba_-_Klassfesten-(SWE2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 15s
Res.: 720 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.875
Video: XviD - 2 747 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Inday_Ba_-_Klassfesten-(SWE…avi (25,84 MB) - uploaded.to

Ingerid Vardund @ Elskere (NO1963)



 





 



Title: Ingerid_Vardund_-_Elskere-(NO1963)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.9 MiB
Time: 1mn 4s
Res.: 720 x 404 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 301 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ingerid_Vardund_-_Elskere-(…avi (26,95 MB) - uploaded.to

Ing-Marie Carlsson @ Falsk Som Vatten (SWE1985)



 





 





 



Title: Ing-Marie_Carlsson_-_Falsk_Som_Vatten-(SWE1985)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 46s
Res.: 704 x 396 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 905 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ing-Marie_Carlsson_-_Falsk_…avi (42,78 MB) - uploaded.to

Ingrid Vollan @ Koselig Med Peis (NO2011)



 





 



Title: Ingrid_Vollan_-_Koselig_Med_Peis-EP4-(NO2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.0 MiB
Time: 53s 160ms
Res.: 768 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 909 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ingrid_Vollan_-_Koselig_Med…avi (12,98 MB) - uploaded.to

Irina Osnovina @ Brent Av Frost (NO1997)



 





 




Title: Irina_Osnovina_-_Brent_Av_Frost_(NO1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 31s
Res.: 704 x 428 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.645
Video: XviD - 896 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Irina_Osnovina_-_Brent_Av_F…avi (18,65 MB) - uploaded.to

Izabella Scorupco @ Ingen Kan Älska Som Vi (SWE 1988)



 





 




Title: Izabella_Scorupco_-_Ingen_Kan_Alska_Som_Vi-(SWE1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 70.3 MiB
Time: 4mn 26s
Res.: 608 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 073 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Izabella_Scorupco_-_Ingen_K…avi (70,31 MB) - uploaded.to
Johanna Sällström @ Magnetisørens Femte Vinter (SWEDK 1999)



 





 





 




Title: Johanna_Saellstroem_-_Magnetisoerens_Femte_Vinter-VHS-(SWEDK1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 35.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 49s
Res.: 672 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.680
Video: XviD - 2 508 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Johanna_Saellstroem_-_Magne…avi (35,22 MB) - uploaded.to

Julie Ravn @ Sønner (NO2006)



 





 





 




Title: Julie_Ravn_-_Soenner-(NO2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 35s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 772 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 224 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Julie_Ravn_-_Soenner-(NO200…avi (34,12 MB) - uploaded.to

Karen-Lise Mynster & Lise Kamp Dahlerup @ Krigsdøtre (DK 1981)



 





 



Title: Karen-Lise_Mynster_-_Krigsdøtre-EP3-(DK1981)-RUFFAH.avi - 62.4 MiB
Time: 2mn 54s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 897 Kbps
Audio: AAC - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Karen-Lise_Mynster_-_Krigsd…avi (62,43 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 





 








Title: Lise_Kamp_Dahlerup_-_Krigsdøtre-EP4-(DK1981)-RUFFAH.avi - 180 MiB
Time:  8mn 21s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 899 Kbps
Audio: AAC - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lise_Kamp_Dahlerup_-_Krigsd…avi (179,71 MB) - uploaded.to

Karen-Lise Mynster @ Sofie (DK1992)



 





 





 





Title: Karen-Lise_Mynster_-_Sofie-(DK1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.5 MiB
Time: 2mn 9s
Res.: 672 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.680
Video: XviD - 2 668 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Karen-Lise_Mynster_-_Sofie-…avi (43,46 MB) - uploaded.to


Karin Rørbeck @ Nattens Engel (DK1998)



 





 




Title: Karin_Roerbeck_-_Nattens_Engel-(DK1998)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.7 MiB
Time: 36s 40ms
Res.: 720 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 755 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Karin_Roerbeck_-_Nattens_En…avi (12,71 MB) - uploaded.to


Katija Dragojevic @ Juan (DK2010)



 





 





 




Title: Katija_Dragojevic_-_Juan-(DK2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.6 MiB
Time: 3mn 43s
Res.: 592 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.850
Video: XviD - 1 763 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 123 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Katija_Dragojevic_-_Juan-(D…avi (50,61 MB) - uploaded.to

Kerstin Lokrantz @ Ägget Är LÖst (SWE1975)



 





 



Title: Kerstin_Lokrantz_-_Agget_Ar_Lost-(SWE1975)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 8s
Res.: 512 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.600
Video: XviD - 2 986 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 114 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Kerstin_Lokrantz_-_Agget_Ar…avi (25,45 MB) - uploaded.to

Laila Rasmussen @ Qaamarngup Uummataa (GL1998)



 





 




Title: Laila_Rasmussen_-_Qaamarngup_uummataa-(GL1998)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.5 MiB
Time: 2mn 5s
Res.: 640 x 288 - 29.970 fps
Aspect: 2.222
Video: XviD - 1 830 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Laila_Rasmussen_-_Qaamarngu…avi (30,54 MB) - uploaded.to

Laura Christensen @ Dig Og Mig (DK2008)



 





 



Title: Laura_Christensen_-_Dig_Og_Mig-(DK2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.9 MiB
Time: 2mn 28s
Res.: 656 x 288 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.25:1
Video: XviD - 1 718 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Laura_Christensen_-_Dig_Og_…avi (32,89 MB) - uploaded.to

Lena Endre @ Den Goda Viljan (SWE1991)



 





 








Title: Lena_Endre_-_Den_Goda_Viljan-EP1-(SWE1991)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 54s
Res.: 560 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 339 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lena_Endre_-_Den_Goda_Vilja…avi (34,54 MB) - uploaded.to


Lena Endre @ Slagskampen - The Inside Man (SWE1984)



 





 




Title: Lena_Endre_-_Slagskampen_The_Inside_Man-(SWE1984)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 53s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 900 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lena_Endre_-_Slagskampen_Th…avi (42,04 MB) - uploaded.to

Lene Laub Olsen @ Tabu (DK1994)



 





 







Title: Lene_Laub_Olsen_-_Tabu-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 121 MiB
Time: 5mn 32s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 842 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lene_Laub_Olsen_-_Tabu-(DK1…avi (120,74 MB) - uploaded.to

Lina Englund @ Vinterviken (SWE1996)



 





 








Title: Lina_Englund_-_Vinterviken-(SWE1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 62.9 MiB
Time: 2mn 51s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 943 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lina_Englund_-_Vinterviken-…avi (62,86 MB) - uploaded.to

Linda Krüger @ Babels Hus (SWE1981)



 





 





 








Title: Linda_Krueger_-_Babels_Hus_EP5-(SWE1981)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 38s
Res.: 720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 661 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Linda_Krueger_-_Babels_Hus_…avi (33,62 MB) - uploaded.to

Lisbet Dahl @ Høfeber (DK1991)



 





 





 




Title: Lisbet_Dahl_-_Hoefeber-(DK1991)-RUFFAH.avi - 51.5 MiB
Time: 2mn 16s
Res.: 720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.500
Video: XviD - 2 973 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lisbet_Dahl_-_Hoefeber-(DK1…avi (51,50 MB) - uploaded.to

Liv Thorsen @ Begynnelsen På En Historie (NO1988)



 





 



Title: Liv_Thorsen_-_Begynnelsen_På_En_Historie-(NO1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.9 MiB
Time: 50s 400ms
Res.: 704 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 579 Kbps
Audio: MPEG Audio - 224 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Liv_Thorsen_-_Begynnelsen_P…avi (10,90 MB) - uploaded.to

Mette Maria Ahrenkiel @ Bella Min Bella (DK 1996)



 





 





 





 



Title: Mette_Maria_Ahrenkiel_-_Bella_Min_Bella-VHS-(DK1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 71.2 MiB
Time: 3mn 18s
Res.: 672 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 809 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Mette_Maria_Ahrenkiel_-_Bel…avi (71,19 MB) - uploaded.to

Lone Hertz @ Bella Min Bella (DK 1996)



 





 



Title: Lone_Hertz_-_Bella_Min_Bella-VHS-(DK1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 38s
Res.: 672 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 349 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lone_Hertz_-_Bella_Min_Bell…avi (30,05 MB) - uploaded.to

Majbritt Saerens - Hovedløst Begær 720p (DK2011)



 

 

 



Title: Majbritt_Saerens_-_Hovedløst_Begær-2011-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 85.0 MiB
Time: 4mn 30s
Res.: 1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 436 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Majbritt_Saerens_-_Hovedls…avi (85,02 MB) - uploaded.to

Malou Bergman @ Sökarna (SWE1993)




 

 

 

 

 




Title: Malou_Bergman_-_Soekarna-(SWE1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 57.4 MiB
Time: 3mn 30s
Res.: 608 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.652
Video: XviD - 2 088 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Malou_Bergman_-_Soekarna-(S…avi (57,38 MB) - uploaded.to

Maria Lundqvist @ Tysta Leken (SWE2011)



 

 

 




Title: Maria_Lundqvist_-_Tysta_Leken-(SWE2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 30s
Res.: 720 x 406 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 905 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Maria_Lundqvist_-_Tysta_Lek…avi (22,11 MB) - uploaded.to

Maria Rich @ Små Ulykker (DK2002)




 

 

 

 

 




Title: Maria_Rich_-_Smaa_Ulykker-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.5 MiB
Time: 46s 120ms
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 2 260 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Maria_Rich_-_Smaa_Ulykker-(…avi (13,54 MB) - uploaded.to

Unknown @ Miss Farkku-Suomi (FIN2012) 



 

 

 



Title: Unknown_-_Miss_Farkku-Suomi-(FIN2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.70 MiB
Time: 42s 520ms
Res.: 608 x 256 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 176 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 131 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Unknown_-_Miss_Farkku-Suomi…avi (6,70 MB) - uploaded.to

Maria Ylipaa @ Miss Farkku-Suomi (FIN2012) 



 




Title: Maria_Ylipaa_-_Miss_Farkku-Suomi-(FIN2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 1.58 MiB
Time: 19s 320ms
Res.: 608 x 256 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 538 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 131 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Maria_Ylipaa_-_Miss_Farkku-…avi (1,58 MB) - uploaded.to


Marianne Mortensen @ Tango For Tre (DK1994)




 

 

 



Title: Marianne_Mortensen_-_Tango_For_Tre-EP1-(1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 64.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 24s
Res.: 640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 481 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Marianne_Mortensen_-_Tango_…avi (64,70 MB) - uploaded.to




 

 

 



Title: Marianne_Mortensen_-_Tango_For_Tre-EP5-(1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 14.8 MiB
Time: 53s 80ms
Res.: 640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 169 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Marianne_Mortensen_-_Tango_…avi (14,81 MB) - uploaded.to

 Marika Lagercrantz @ Lackan (SWE 1994)



 

 

 



Title: Marika_Lagercrantz_-_Lackan-EP2-(SWE1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.3 MiB
Time: 51s 80ms
Res.: 720 x 460 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.565
Video: XviD - 1 493 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
MarikaLagercrantz-Lackan199…rar (17,62 MB) - uploaded.to


Melinda Kinnaman @ Hus I Helvete (SWE2002)



 

 

 



Title: Melinda_Kinnaman_-_Hus_I_Helvete-(SWE2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 16s
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 2 047 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Melinda_Kinnaman_-_Hus_I_He…avi (19,98 MB) - uploaded.to


 Melize Karlge @ Hus I Helvete (SWE2002) 



 

 

 



Title: Melize_Karlge_-_Hus_I_Helvete-(SWE2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.58 MiB
Time: 35s 760ms
Res.: 688 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.870
Video: XviD - 2 107 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Melize_Karlge_-_Hus_I_Helve…avi (9,58 MB) - uploaded.to

Mia Lyhne @ Camping (DK2009)



 

 

 



Title: Mia_Lyhne_-_Camping-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.7 MiB
Time: 42s 320ms
Res.: 656 x 288 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.25:1
Video: XviD - 2 177 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Mia_Lyhne_-_Camping-(DK2009…avi (11,69 MB) - uploaded.to


Michelle Bjørn Andersen @ Hjælp Min Datter Vil Giftes (DK1993)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Michelle_Bjoern_Andersen_-_Hjaelp_Min_Datter_Vil_Giftes-(DK1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 68.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 10s
Res.: 720 x 464 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.552
Video: XviD - 3 522 Kbps
Audio: Microsoft - 4 608 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Michelle_Bjoern_Andersen_-_…avi (68,60 MB) - uploaded.to

Patricia Arquette @ Timeout (DK1988)



 

 

 




Title: Patricia_Arquette_-_Timeout-(DK1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 58.0 MiB
Time: 2mn 33s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 960 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Patricia_Arquette_-_Timeout…avi (58,03 MB) - uploaded.to



 




Title: Unknown_-_Timeout-(DK1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 6s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 918 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Unknown_-_Timeout-(DK1988)-…avi (24,63 MB) - uploaded.to

Paula McManus @ Fishy (NO2008)



 

 

 




Title: Paula_McManus_-_Fishy-(NO2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 4.42 MiB
Time: 24s 560ms
Res.: 640 x 368 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 305 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Paula_McManus_-_Fishy-(NO20…avi (4,42 MB) - uploaded.to

Puk Scharbau @ Kun_En_Pige (DK1995)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Puk_Scharbau_-_Kun_En_Pige-(DK1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 46.3 MiB
Time: 1mn 48s
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 3 385 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Puk_Scharbau_-_Kun_En_Pige-…avi (46,30 MB) - uploaded.to

Rebecka Hemse @ Detaljer (SWE2003)



 




Title: Rebecka_Hemse_-_Detaljer-(SWE2003)-RUFFAH.avi - 9.34 MiB
Time: 31s 680ms
Res.: 688 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 013 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Rebecka_Hemse_-_Detaljer-(S…avi (9,34 MB) - uploaded.to

Sanne Salomonsen @ Forræderne (DK1983)



 

 

 



Title: Sanne_Salomonsen_-_Forraederne-(DK1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 6s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 564 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Sanne_Salomonsen_-_Forraede…avi (21,96 MB) - uploaded.to

Sara Hjort Ditlevsen @ Vanvittig Forelsket (DK2009)



 

 

 



Title: Sara_Hjort_Ditlevsen_-_Vanvittig_Forelsket-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 68.4 MiB
Time: 3mn 58s
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 206 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Sara_Hjort_Ditlevsen_-_Vanv…avi (68,36 MB) - uploaded.to

Sara Sommerfeld @ Vingar Av Glass (SWE2000)



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Sara_Sommerfeld_-_Vingar_Av_Glass-(SWE2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 28.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 17s
Res.: 688 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 903 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Sara_Sommerfeld_-_Vingar_Av…avi (27,96 MB) - uploaded.to

Sofia Zouagui @ Hundtricket (SWE2002)



 

 

 



Title: Sofia_Zouagui_-_Hundtricket-(SWE2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.2 MiB
Time: 39s 80ms
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 407 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Sofia_Zouagui_-_Hundtricket…avi (12,16 MB) - uploaded.to

Sonja Richter @ Elsker Dig For Evigt (DK2002)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title: Sonja_Richter_-_Elsker_Dig_For_Evigt-(DK2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 115 MiB
Time: 5mn 54s
Res.: 656 x 496 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 597 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Sonja_Richter_-_Elsker_Dig_…avi (115,41 MB) - uploaded.to


Stina Ekblad & Pernilla_August @ Det Enda Rationella (SWE2009)



 

 

 




Title: Stina_Ekblad_Pernilla_August_-_Det_Enda_Rationella-(SWE2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 22s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 938 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 384 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Stina_Ekblad_Pernilla_Augus…avi (22,61 MB) - uploaded.to

Stine Prætorius @ Forbrydelsen II (DK2009)



 

 

 




Title: Stine_Praetorius_-_Forbrydelsen_II-EP8-(DK2009)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.42 MiB
Time: 27s 160ms
Res.: 720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 088 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Stine_Praetorius_-_Forbryde…avi (7,42 MB) - uploaded.to

Susanna Anteroinen @ Valkoinen Kaupunki (FIN2006)



 

 

 




Title: Susanna_Anteroinen_-_Valkoinen_Kaupunki-(FIN2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 52.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 39s
Res.: 624 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.857
Video: XviD - 1 861 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 143 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Susanna_Anteroinen_-_Valkoi…avi (52,74 MB) - uploaded.to


Trine Dyrholm @ En Soap (DK2006)



 

 

 

 

 

 






Title: Trine_Dyrholm_-_En_Soap-(DK2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 135 MiB
Time: 8mn 36s
Res.: 640 x 360 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 049 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Trine_Dyrholm_-_En_Soap-(DK…avi (134,79 MB) - uploaded.to


Trine Pallesen @ Et Hjørne Af Paradis (DK1997)



 

 

 



Title: Trine_Pallesen_-_Et_Hjoerne_Af_Paradis-VHS-(DK1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 50s
Res.: 640 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.600
Video: XviD - 2 995 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Trine_Pallesen_-_Et_Hjoerne…avi (42,02 MB) - uploaded.to

Vibeke Hastrup @ Afbrudt Møde (DK1982)



 

 

 



Title: Vibeke_Hastrup_-_Afbrudt_Moede-(DK1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 26s
Res.: 512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 580 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 64.0 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Vibeke_Hastrup_-_Afbrudt_Mo…avi (17,15 MB) - uploaded.to

Trine Stampe Rasmussen @ Kongeriget (DK 2000)





 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Unknown_-_Kongeriget-EP3-(DK2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 48s
Res.: 720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.500
Video: XviD - 2 922 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Unknown_-_Kongeriget-EP3-(D…avi (40,48 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 



Title: Trine_Stampe_Rasmussen_-_Kongeriget-EP5-(DK2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.0 MiB
Time: 30s 80ms
Res.: 720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.500
Video: XviD - 2 865 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Trine_Stampe_Rasmussen_-_Ko…avi (11,01 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

 



Title: Unknown_-_Kongeriget-EP15-(DK2000)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 24s
Res.: 720 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 922 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Unknown_-_Kongeriget-EP15-(…avi (31,50 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

 

 

 



Ulla Jacobsson @ Hon Dansade En Sommar (SWE1951)

Title: Ulla_Jacobsson_-_Hon_Dansade_En_Sommar-(SWE1951)-RUFFAH.avi - 69.2 MiB
Time: 3mn 21s
Res.: 640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 768 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 102 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Ulla_Jacobsson_-_Hon_Dansad…avi (69,20 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

 



Ulla Jessen @ En By I Provinsen (DK1977)

Title: Ulla_Jessen_-_En_By_I_Provinsen-EP13-(DK1977)-RUFAH.avi - 40.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 59s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 675 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Trine_Stampe_Rasmussen_-_Ko…avi (11,01 MB) - uploaded.to



 




Title: Unknown_-_En_By_I_Provinsen-EP2-(DK1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.8 MiB
Time: 42s 800ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 901 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Unknown_-_En_By_I_Provinsen…avi (15,84 MB) - uploaded.to



Louise Löwenberg @ Främlingsvägen (SWE 2012)



 

 

 



Title: Louise_Loewenberg_-_Fraemlingsvaegen-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.3 MiB
Time: 2mn 23s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 628 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Louise_Loewenberg_-_Fraemli…avi (31,26 MB) - uploaded.to


Iben Hjejle @ Portland (DK 1996)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Iben_Hjejle_-_Portland-(DK1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 104 MiB
Time: 4mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 389 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:

Iben_Hjejle_-_Portland-(DK1…avi (104,07 MB) - uploaded.to

Rikke Louise Andersson @ Nattevagten (DK 1994)



 




Title: Rikke_Louise_Andersson_-_Nattevagten-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 21s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 248 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Rikke_Louise_Andersson_-_Na…avi (33,53 MB) - uploaded.to

NTSC DVD -



 

 

 



Title: Rikke_Louise_Andersson_-_Nattevagten_NTSC-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 41.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 34s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 59.940 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 470 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Rikke_Louise_Andersson_-_Na…avi (41,63 MB) - uploaded.to


Sofie Gråbøl @ Nattevagten (DK 1994)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Sofie_Graaboel_-_Nattevagten-(DK1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.3 MiB
Time: 1mn 42s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 276 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Sofie_Graaboel_-_Nattevagte…avi (42,32 MB) - uploaded.to

Unknowns @ Mallorcas Søde Liv (DK1965)



 

 

 

 



Title: Unknowns_-_Mallorcas_Soede_Liv-(DK1965)-RUFFAH.avi - 75.9 MiB
Time: 3mn 20s
Res.: 720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 2 979 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Unknowns_-_Mallorcas_Soede_…avi (75,95 MB) - uploaded.to

Hanne Løye & Birgitte Federspie @ Dyden Går Amok (DK 1966)

Birgitte Federspiel



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Birgitte_Federspiel_-_Dyden_Gaar_Amok-(DK1966)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.9 MiB
Time: 33s 920ms
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 236 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:

Birgitte_Federspiel_-_Dyden…avi (13,91 MB) - uploaded.to

Hanne Løye



 

 

 



Title: Hanne_Loeye_-_Dyden_Gaar_Amok-(DK1966)-RUFFAH.avi - 49.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 59s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 289 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Hanne_Loeye_-_Dyden_Gaar_Am…avi (49,55 MB) - uploaded.to



Gitte Witt @ Varg Veum: Kalde Hjerter 720p (NO 2012)



 

 

 



Title: Gitte_Witt_-_Varg_Veum_Kalde_Hjerter-(NO2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 19.8 MiB
Time: 43s 640ms
Res.: 1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 606 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Gitte_Witt_-_Varg_Veum_Kald…avi (19,80 MB) - uploaded.to



Kirsten Lehfeldt @ Flamberede Hjerter (DK 1986)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Kirsten_Lehfeldt_-_Flamberede_Hjerter-(DK1986)-Ruffah.avi - 154 MiB
Time: 5mn 26s
Res.: 720 x 402 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 745 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Kirsten_Lehfeldt_-_Flambere…avi (153,56 MB) - uploaded.to

Nina Louise Pedersen @ Gangsterens Lærling (DK 1976)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Nina_Louise_Pedersen_Gangsterens_Laerling-(DK1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 105 MiB
Time: 3mn 36s
Res.: 720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 3 876 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Nina_Louise_Pedersen_Gangst…avi (105,41 MB) - uploaded.to


Gunilla Röör @ Freud Flytter Hjemmefra (DK/SWE 1991)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Gunilla_Roor_-_Freud_Flytter_Hjemmefra-(1991)-RUFFAH.avi - 166 MiB
Time: 7mn 9s
Res.: 720 x 488 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.475
Video: XviD - 3 051 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:

Gunilla_Roor_-_Freud_Flytte…avi (166,35 MB) - uploaded.to


Maria Dessau @ Det Paralelle Lig (DK 1982)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Maria_Dessau_-_Det_Paralelle_Lig-VHS-(DK1982)-Ruffah.avi - 48.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 33s
Res.: 708 x 484 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.463
Video: XviD - 2 453 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Masja_Dessau_-_Det_Paralell…avi (48,74 MB) - uploaded.to

Helene Egelund @ Sort Høst (DK 1993)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helene_Egelund_-_Sort_Hoest-VHS-(DK1993)-Ruffah.avi - 45.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 20s
Res.: 800 x 364 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 2 520 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Helene_Egelund_-_Sort_Hoest…avi (45,74 MB) - uploaded.to




 





 





 




Title: Pernille_Hoejmark_-_Superdame_(TV_1991)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.2 MiB
Time: 51s 600ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 792 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Pernille_Hoejmark_-_Superda…avi (18,23 MB) - uploaded.to

Pernille Højmark @ Sort Høst (DK 1993)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Pernille_Højmark_-_Sort_Hoest-VHS-(DK1993)-Ruffah.avi - 23.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 13s
Res.: 800 x 364 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 2 427 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Pernille_Hjmark_-_Sort_Hoe…avi (23,11 MB) - uploaded.to

Laura Birn @ Puhastus (FIN/EE 2012)

















Title: Laura_Birn_-_Puhastus-(FI2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 21s
Res.: 720 x 326 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 2 889 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Laura_Birn_-_Puhastus-(FI20…avi (30,21 MB) - uploaded.to


Amanda Pilke @ Puhastus (FIN/EE 2012)





























Title: Amanda_Pilke_-_Puhastus-(FI2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 83.4 MiB
Time: 3mn 41s
Res.: 720 x 326 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 2 949 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Amanda_Pilke_-_Puhastus-(FI…avi (83,38 MB) - uploaded.to


Nina Andresen-Borud @ Hjem Til Jul 720p (Norway 2010)

























Title: Nina_Andresen-Borud_-_Hjem_Til_Jul_720p-(NO2010)-RUFFAH.avi - 134 MiB
Time: 3mn 38s
Res.: 1280 x 544 - 24.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 4 956 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Nina_Andresen-Borud_-_Hjem_…avi (134,19 MB) - uploaded.to


Shelly Levy @ Tro Håb Og Sex (DK 2012)




 

 

 

 

 




Title: Shelly_Levy_-_Tro_Haab_Og_Sex-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 39.8 MiB
Time: 2mn 4s
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 2 473 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Shelly_Levy_-_Tro_Haab_Og_S…avi (39,83 MB) - uploaded.to



Marijana Jankovic @ Nogle Gange Kommer Vinteren Om Natten (DK 2012)



 

 

 

 



Title: Marijana_Jankovic_-_Nogle_Gange_Kommer_Vinteren_Om_Natten-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 19s
Res.: 720 x 386 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.865
Video: XviD - 2 449 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Marijana_Jankovic_-_Nogle_G…avi (25,20 MB) - uploaded.to



Malena Engström @ De Närmaste (SWE 2012)



 

 

 



Title: Malena_Engstroem_-_De_Naermaste-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.8 MiB
Time: 43s 480ms
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 2 457 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Malena_Engstroem_-_De_Naerm…avi (13,79 MB) - uploaded.to

Lisbeth Dahl @ Blind Makker (DK 1976)



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Lisbeth_Dahl_-_Blind_Makker-(DK1976)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.4 MiB
Time: 2mn 31s
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 1 712 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Lisbeth_Dahl_-_Blind_Makker…avi (33,43 MB) - uploaded.to

Agneta Ekmanner @ Per (DK 1975)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Agneta_Ekmanner_-_Per-(DK1975)-RUFFAH.avi - 102 MiB
Time: 8mn 5s
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 1 612 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Agneta_Ekmanner_-_Per-(DK19…avi (101,53 MB) - uploaded.to

Various/Unknowns



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Various_-_Per-(DK1975)-RUFFAH.avi - 36.2 MiB
Time: 1mn 24s
Res.: 720 x 388 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.856
Video: XviD - 3 439 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Various_-_Per-(DK1975)-RUFF…avi (36,18 MB) - uploaded.to

Julie Andersen @ You And Me Forever (DK 2012)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Julie_Andersen_-_You_And_Me_Forever-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 24s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 114 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:

Julie_Andersen_-_You_And_Me…avi (30,72 MB) - uploaded.to

Emilie Kruse @ You And Me Forever (DK 2012)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Emilie_Kruse_-_You_And_Me_Forever-(DK2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 16.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 53s
Res.: 640 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 1 076 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

Download:

Emilie_Kruse_-_You_And_Me_F…avi (16,52 MB) - uploaded.to

Helene Af Sandeberg @ Mörkt Vatten (SWE 2012)



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Morkt_Vatten-1-(SE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.2 MiB
Time: 2mn 3s
Res.: 720 x 328 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 1 566 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Morkt…avi (30,19 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Morkt_Vatten-2-(SE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 50.7 MiB
Time: 2mn 44s
Res.: 720 x 328 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 2 122 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Morkt…avi (50,73 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Morkt_Vatten-3-(SE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 49.2 MiB
Time: 2mn 29s
Res.: 720 x 328 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 2 313 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz


Download:
Helena_af_Sandeberg_-_Morkt…avi (49,24 MB) - uploaded.to

Helena Af Sandeberg @ En Pilgrims Död(Sweden 2012)



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title: Helena_Af_Sandeberg_-_En_Pilgrims_Doed-EP2-(SWE2012)-RUFFAH.avi - 63.2 MiB
Time: 3mn 25s
Res.: 720 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 2 378 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

Download:
Helena_Af_Sandeberg_-_En_Pi…avi (63,15 MB) - uploaded.to*​


----------



## Helgolino (26 Jan. 2013)

eine Sammlung, die einfach kein Ende zu nehmen scheint. Wirklich toll!


----------



## maximu (27 Jan. 2013)

merci vielmals für die tolle Collection. Nur schade daß die Videos auf uploaded liegen - hier funktionniert der free download meistens nicht...


----------



## theking84 (27 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Zusammenstellung, vielen Dank!


----------



## romanderl (28 Jan. 2013)

vielen dank für diese Zuckersüßen Frauen


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2013)

sehr interessant


----------



## hade1208 (29 Jan. 2013)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## sansubar (29 Jan. 2013)

Danke für diese tollen Einblicke!


----------



## Redj (12 Feb. 2013)

Awesome Post!

Thanks!


----------



## Jacket1975 (12 Feb. 2013)

Super Zusammenstellung !! Vielen Dank für die Mühe !!


----------



## sybasket (5 Apr. 2013)

thx awesome


----------

